# Duo-Phase Series/parallel switch



## damonp (Jun 11, 2019)

I made a slight modification to my Duo-phase wiring to allow it to have 3 modes:

input 1 > Phaser A > Phaser B > Output 2 (Switch up)
Input 1 > Phaser A > Output 1  & Input 1 > Phaser B > Output 2 (Switch down, Input 2 Unplugged)
Input 1 > Phaser A > Output 1  & Input 2 > Phaser B > Output 2 (Switch Down)
Anyone see any issues created by doing this?


----------



## felipesareas (Jul 19, 2022)

Seems cool. Are you using an On-Off-On or an On-On-On switch for this?


----------

